# Total War: Shogun 2 contest



## LeftHandOvGod (4. August 2011)

Okay da ich shogun 2 nicht loswerde aber es hier auch nicht einfach so verrotten soll hab ich mir überlegt das ich hier nen kontest veranstalte: *Derjenige der den dreckigsten Witz erzählt bekommt den Shogun 2 steam gutschein - ich entscheide was der beste witz davon ist. *

Die Aktion läuft heute bis 23 uhr. danach wird der sieger auserkohren!


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

kennste denn keinen in deinem Bekanntenkreis? Ich kenn genug Witze, aber ich hab Shogun 2 schon  


ps: Steckt ein Sumurai sein Schwert in die Scheide, sagt die Geisha "AUTSCH!!! "


----------



## Adamanthul (4. August 2011)

Eine Frau liegt im Koma, einige Krankenschwestern geben ihr ein gründliches Bad, als eine der Schwestern ihren Intimbereich wäscht zeigt der Herzmonitor eine Reaktion. Die Schwestern kontaktieren den Ehemann und sagen: "Es klingt vielleicht unglaublich, aber ein wenig Oralsex könnte ihre Frau zurück bringen." Der Mann ist skeptisch aber die Schwestern können ihn schließlich überreden, er geht allein in das Zimmer seiner Frau, die Schwestern bleiben gespannt zurück. Nach ein paar Minuten hört man das typische "Flatline"-Piepen des Herzmonitors, die Schwestern stürzen in das Zimmer und sehen den Mann der seine Hose hochzieht. Weinend und vor Trauer kaum verständlich hören sie wie er sagt: " Ich glaube sie ist erstickt".


----------



## Muckimann (4. August 2011)

n Kerl geht eines Abends durchs Rotlichtviertel. Auf einmal sieht er n Angebot: Nutte + Schnaps für 10er
Er geht zur nächstbesten Nutte und fragt: Stimmt das mit dem Angebot?
Sie meint ja und nimmt ihn mit aufs Zimmer.
Kurz bevors losgeht sagt sie: Eins noch, ich hab aber keinen Kitzler
Daraufhin er: Macht nix, ich nehm auch n Obstler


----------



## ACM (4. August 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Spermien, sagt die erste: "Ich werd ein Junge", sagt die zweite: "Ich werd ein Mädchen". Kommt noch eine vorbei: "Seid leise, wir sind in der Speiseröhre!"


----------



## TippEx95 (4. August 2011)

Der Bauer kommt früher als vereinbart nach Hause zurück und erwischt seine Frau mit dem Knecht im Bett. Er schlägt ihn K.O.
Als der Knecht wieder zu sich kommt, liegt er in der Scheune auf einer  Werkzeugbank, ist splitternackt und sein bestes Stück ist in einem  Schraubstock eingeklemmt. Verwirrt blickt er sich um und sieht wie der  Bauer ein Messer wetzt.
Entsetzt schreit er: "Um Himmelswillen, Sie werden IHN mir doch nicht abschneiden?"
Dreckig grinsend legt der Bauer das Messer neben den Knecht und sagt:  "Nee nee, das darfst Du schon selber machen. Ich geh jetzt raus und  zünde die Scheune an!"


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (4. August 2011)

So der code geht an adamanthul - alle anderen beiträge waren zwar auch sehr gut. aber seiner war versaut und schön schwarz im humor....


----------



## Adamanthul (4. August 2011)

So auch hier nochmal ganz offiziell ein dickes Dankeschön für den Key!
Freut mich natürlich ungemein, da ich ein riesiger Fan der Reihe seit Rome bin und Shogun 2 das einzige der war, was mir noch gefehlt hat.

Dickes Lob auch an dich, dass du den Key von so einem aktuellen Spiel für so ne kleine, lustige Community Aktion hergibst.

Fragt sich nur noch wann ich das alles spielen soll, da ich mir erst vor 2-3 Wochen Empire und Napoleon: Total War im Steam Summer Sale geholt hab.


----------

